# Airport transfers Cancun?



## cvelasco (Mar 15, 2009)

We will go to Cancun in April. I have researched the airport transfer companies and narrowed them the Cancun transfer or USA transfers(entertainment-plus) Anyone have an opinion or either or are the both fine? Thanks


----------



## maja651 (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you consider Cancun Valet?  We have been using them for years and love their services.  They have ALWAYS been waiting for us with a sign with our names on it at the airport as we walk outside (even when our plane has arrived late).  The are very reliable and professional, and reasonably priced.

www.cancunvalet.com

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Mar 15, 2009)

cvelasco said:


> We will go to Cancun in April. I have researched the airport transfer companies and narrowed them the Cancun transfer or USA transfers(entertainment-plus) Anyone have an opinion or either or are the both fine? Thanks



If you're going to one of the Royal Resorts, consider Thomas More - they can be found at royalresorts.com  down on the left side.


----------



## mamadot (Mar 15, 2009)

I used Thomas Moore also and was very pleased with their service.


----------



## chai (Mar 15, 2009)

*A thumbs up for E+*

We've used Entertainment Plus a couple of times over a few trips to Cancun and have always been very pleased! Brant's service and staff are reliable, timely, courteous, and helpful, and Brant himself is a great source of information and a good problem-solver.

I've also heard good things about Cancun Valet, but we've never used them, so I have no opinion on whether they are preferable to Entertainment Plus.

Good luck, and enjoy your trip next month!


----------



## mav (Mar 15, 2009)

We use Thomas Moore also and are very pleased with their services.


----------



## cvelasco (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Cancun transfers? they have been very prompt with my emails to them and I think other Tuggers have used them but I don't know how recently. Thanks


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 15, 2009)

I use USA. Drivers are good and and casuel.


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 16, 2009)

We hope to be there too in mid April. We used Thomas Moore for a while, but twice now I have been very disappointed, especially on the return trip when they showed up late and we almost missed the flight. On the inbound, it was a little painful that last time with having their staff trying to fill up the vans while you wait to be directed to which van. 
Anyway, this time we're going with Ent. Plus, Brant's folks. We used them once before and were very happy, on time, curtuous and quick to get you on your way. Let's face it. With Moore, its $19 return per passanger. so for two its $38.00 with Brant, its $55.00 for up to 3 people in a private van. there'e 3 of us so it'll work out great. Also, when they pick you up at the resort, they're there for you only. Just be on time, they have a low tolerance for delays...


----------



## nana7 (Mar 16, 2009)

We have used Brants service for several years and always satisfied with it.
This year  ""we were not on the list"""  I had my confirmation sheet, showed the man in the USA shirt and with one phone call, we where put in a van and off we went.  Not sure what 'happened'' but it was taken care of right away with no hassels.   Give them a try.!!!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2009)

We generally pre-arrange Thomas Moore for the trip from the airport, and we always take a taxi back to the airport.  

Re the trip from the airport, we've found that all the "little white vans" are pretty much the same, but we do the Th. Moore for convenience.  We have no reason to rate them higher than Brant, it's just that Th. Moore is the only service we have used.

We prefer the taxi back, because we can leave on our time schedule not the van service's schedule, there is always a taxi available, it's less expensive (for four) than the van, and it's interesting to talk to the driver.


----------



## nana7 (Mar 16, 2009)

IT IS NOT LESS EXPENSIVE FOR 4 WITH THOMAS MOORE.   Cheaper with   USA....BRANT BOSTON.   HE CHARGES YOU  MORE on the incoming and much less on the out going.  but when you total it...he is cheaper for 4 people.
You are the ONLY ones in the van and they go at YOUR CONVIENCE.
Don't know what you don't understand with this one.  It is a NO BRIANER.


----------



## csudell (Mar 16, 2009)

one point of info.... there are people walking around the airport working for one of the timeshare companies that you will think are airport employees.  Dont talk to them - it will be a waste of your time.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2009)

nana7 said:


> IT IS NOT LESS EXPENSIVE FOR 4 WITH THOMAS MOORE.   Cheaper with   USA....BRANT BOSTON.   HE CHARGES YOU  MORE on the incoming and much less on the out going.  but when you total it...he is cheaper for 4 people.
> You are the ONLY ones in the van and they go at YOUR CONVIENCE.
> Don't know what you don't understand with this one.  It is a NO BRIANER.



With four, it is less expensive to do the van one way and the taxi back.


----------



## jschmidt (Mar 16, 2009)

Jameson18 said:


> With Moore, its $19 return per passanger.



You may have misread the Thomas Moore prices.  The charge is $19.00 (U.S.D.) round trip per person ($9.50 U.S.D. one way per person). *NOT* $19.00 return per person.   

Check here.

I've done the same thing. I think it's the cerveza (tastes like beer)!


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 17, 2009)

jschmidt said:


> You may have misread the Thomas Moore prices.  The charge is $19.00 (U.S.D.) round trip per person ($9.50 U.S.D. one way per person). *NOT* $19.00 return per person.
> 
> Maybe its a difference between my Ottawa valley english and the texan english, but i think its the same ??? no??? a round trip is a return trip its still $19.00 ...Anyway, Any way you use to get to the resort, you'll be glad when you're in your room toasting the first dozen cervezas or pints to celebrate your vacation in the sun.....
> 
> Happy St. Pat's day to all.......


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2009)

> a round trip is a return trip its still $19.00 ...Anyway, Any way you use to get to the resort, you'll be glad when you're in your room toasting the first dozen cervezas or pints to celebrate your vacation in the sun......



Round-trip = the entire circle, both ways, airport to resort AND back, resort to airport. 

Return is just one way, resort to airport.

However, to either confuse or clarify   I believe Thomas Moore doesn't do just the return trip back to the airport as a one-way.  If you want them to take you back to the airport at the end of your stay, you have to book the entire-round-trip-both-ways with them for $19.00.

A dozen cervezas?  Yikes, I'd sleep the whole vacation.  Oh yeah, I do that anyway


----------



## cvelasco (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok I checked with all of the companies and the Westin and since Cancun transfers answered all my questions with a prompt email and they were recommended by the hotel I went with them . I will post reviews when we return. They were 65 round trip for 4 with a private van- not too bad- at least the coronas are cheap!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 20, 2009)

cvelasco said:


> Ok I checked with all of the companies and the Westin and since Cancun transfers answered all my questions with a prompt email and they were recommended by the hotel I went with them . I will post reviews when we return. They were 65 round trip for 4 with a private van- not too bad- at least the coronas are cheap!



I just checked Cancun transfers at this link and I read it as $80 for a round trip for 4.
http://cancuntransfer.com/rates/
We are also going in April and are seaching for the best price. I found entertainment plus for $65 for the 4 of us. I have not booked yet...Am I reading cancun transfers rates incorrectly?
thanks


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 20, 2009)

...Am I reading cancun transfers rates incorrectly?

Yup...I looked into their site too before booking with Brant. $80 vs. $65. in our case $55 since we're only 3 people. and we were offered special return rate for one person who is leaving early. So overall we are paying $75 for private van to take us to the resort and then a private van for one person to take her back a week early and a private van for two of us back to the airport at the end of the two weeks. overall, i am quite pleased, so i went ahead and booked their Xel-Ha tour and looking into their deep sea fishing trip......
Where's that sun...i am so looking forward to this trip.....:whoopie:


----------



## cvelasco (Mar 21, 2009)

I just emailed the Cancun transfers directly and told them their competition is offering 65 per round trip and they matched it. So we have our confiemation for 65 for 4 people round trip including tax but not tip. I also checked with the Westin Lagunamar and they said the company was very good so I feel pretty good about it.


----------

